# Really EASY Top Down Cardigan



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The full name of this pattern is "Really Fits Top down Cardigan for all Seasons," a free pattern on Ravelry. I knit it using Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool (worsted weight) using size 7 (US) 40" circulars. Using such long circulars for the body of the sweater enabled me to try it on. The sleeves were knit using size 7 dpn's, the sleeve ribbing and neckband on size 5's. I loved how I could try on the sweater in order to check the sleeve length too. It took about 1,067 yards.

I had never knit from the top down before, and found it so easy. I love how it fits, and will definitely get a lot of wear out of it.

eta: I forgot to mention that the pattern suggests a couple of different finishes for the bottom hem and the sleeves. I decided to put in a regular hem: knit a row of purl stitches at the length I wanted, then knit stockinette stitch for about 1 1/2". Then turning it up, I hand stitched the hem in place as invisibly as I could.

This is an easy pattern. Just do as the pattern says, and all will come out right.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

That is really nice! I'll have to add that to my list.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

That is a definite To Do for me! Thanks!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

I think I just found a pattern I want to use with the gray yarn I have tons of. Thanks for sharing.
Your work is beautiful.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So pretty.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is so lovely and I love the use of those fasteners for this pattern. Great touch.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

this is a lovely every day sweater. Great job!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I love this sweater! I was looking for a sweater pattern today so I could make my 97 yr old step-mother a sweater & I found it! Can you tell me where I can find the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## DENISEZ (Jan 21, 2011)

I just went on Ravelry and it's not free. How long ago to you get it?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful sweater and fit


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice job! I like the gray.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Malathi (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely sweater. I love top down sweaters. The last one I made came out very big on me. Do you mind if I ask for the pattern. What is the pattern you used or you just did it on your own. I took a class and the pattern they gave me was from knit pure and simple. I should try again before giving up.

Thank you for showing us this

Prema :thumbup:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Nancy S. said:


> I love this sweater! I was looking for a sweater pattern today so I could make my 97 yr old step-mother a sweater & I found it! Can you tell me where I can find the pattern? Thanks!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/really-fits-top-down-cardigan-for-all-seasons


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice sweater.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Tried to buy this but they don't ship to UK! Even though this is a download!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Ooooooh, i love your sweater! Gonna save that pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Lovely sweater, looks perfect! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I love this! Thank you so much!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

veejayh said:


> Tried to buy this but they don't ship to UK! Even though this is a download!


It is a Knit Picks pattern. I would contact them and ask.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

veejayh said:


> Tried to buy this but they don't ship to UK! Even though this is a download!


I sent you a pm


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks lovely on you and what a great color!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Can you please help me find it on Ravelry, I can't find it. Thanks!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Great knitting!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really nice work!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nancy S. said:


> Can you please help me find it on Ravelry, I can't find it. Thanks!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/really-fits-top-down-cardigan-for-all-seasons


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's beautiful. I really like this pattern.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

DENISEZ said:


> I just went on Ravelry and it's not free. How long ago to you get it?


I just bought it. $1.99


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow! What a great sweater! Really nice!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Purchased pattern, now will check if I have correct needles and knitting I go...


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful sweater & perfect fit. And $1.99 not a bad price to pay for pattern.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jill2 (Sep 30, 2011)

Very, very nice! Such a perfect fit! Well done!!&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Yarn Happy (May 13, 2012)

It sure is nice, wish it was free!


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Beautiful sweater. Came up at 1.99 but wouldn't sell to UK. Pity.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

veejayh said:


> Tried to buy this but they don't ship to UK! Even though this is a download!


Same here


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

It's also available in plus sizes. I just bought it!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful sweater!
Well done!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The full name of this pattern is "Really Fits Top down Cardigan for all Seasons," a free pattern on Ravelry. I knit it using Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool (worsted weight) using size 7 (US) 40" circulars. Using such long circulars for the body of the sweater enabled me to try it on. The sleeves were knit using size 7 dpn's, the sleeve ribbing and neckband on size 5's. I loved how I could try on the sweater in order to check the sleeve length too. It took about 1,067 yards.
> 
> I had never knit from the top down before, and found it so easy. I love how it fits, and will definitely get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> ...


I really like this sweater. I wonder if I could increase the size if I did extra yo's while doing the increases in the sleeves like it's done in the Amanda Cardigan? With the Amanda Cardi you not only increase every other, but until you reach the size you want you increase on what would be the wrong side. Arm holes don't get bigger, but the body does. This pattern is only 44 bust and I would want at least 54.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

carrottop71 said:


> I really like this sweater. I wonder if I could increase the size if I did extra yo's while doing the increases in the sleeves like it's done in the Amanda Cardigan? With the Amanda Cardi you not only increase every other, but until you reach the size you want you increase on what would be the wrong side. Arm holes don't get bigger, but the body does. This pattern is only 44 bust and I would want at least 54.


There are two versions of this for sale, regular and plus sizes


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty cardie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DENISEZ said:


> I just went on Ravelry and it's not free. How long ago to you get it?


Denise, I'm so sorry. I could have sworn I had gotten it for free! I checked my Paypal account for a few months back. I paid a whopping $1.99!

I think that because it was so cheap, I did what a former boss of mine used to call it: I did a "data dump!" lol!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

PremaSweezey said:


> Lovely sweater. I love top down sweaters. The last one I made came out very big on me. Do you mind if I ask for the pattern. What is the pattern you used or you just did it on your own. I took a class and the pattern they gave me was from knit pure and simple. I should try again before giving up.
> 
> Thank you for showing us this
> 
> Prema :thumbup:


You can download it from Ravelry for $1.99.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I really like this sweater. I wonder if I could increase the size if I did extra yo's while doing the increases in the sleeves like it's done in the Amanda Cardigan? With the Amanda Cardi you not only increase every other, but until you reach the size you want you increase on what would be the wrong side. Arm holes don't get bigger, but the body does. This pattern is only 44 bust and I would want at least 54.


There is a plus size version: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/plus-size-really-fits-top-down-cardigan-for-all-seasons


----------



## altogirl (Sep 27, 2011)

carrottop71 said:


> I really like this sweater. I wonder if I could increase the size if I did extra yo's while doing the increases in the sleeves like it's done in the Amanda Cardigan? With the Amanda Cardi you not only increase every other, but until you reach the size you want you increase on what would be the wrong side. Arm holes don't get bigger, but the body does. This pattern is only 44 bust and I would want at least 54.


It's also available in plus sizes. OOPS! Didn't see the other posts about this!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I have knitted top down sweaters for 50 years. They are the only way to knit sweaters IMHO. So easy to be sure of the fit.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

I hit the send button twice and have no idea how to delete a message, once sent. So I just changed it to this and apologize for my stupidity.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> I have knitted top down sweaters for 50 years. They are the only way to knit sweaters IMHO. So easy to be sure of the fit.


As far as I'm concerned, your opinion is right on! I'm a convert. :thumbup:


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan! :thumbup:


----------



## Quilter Pam (Mar 4, 2012)

really nice. I like it!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

virginia42 said:


> Beautiful sweater & perfect fit. And $1.99 not a bad price to pay for pattern.


I agree; a minimal charge. They also have a plus size version with bust sizes to 56" which means no trying to adjust a pattern to a larger size on your own, also just $1.99.

EDIT: Now I see that others have already posted about the plus size, so I'll just leave mine here for emphasis. I've read on KP so often of knitters looking for directions to adjust the sizes. Working with a tested pattern relieves much stress.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

You did a beautiful job! I love it!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very, very pretty and fits perfect.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the style & colour.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your nice compliments - and being nice about my forgetting that the pattern wasn't free! lol!

I want to add that the designer, Kathy Cairns Hendershott, is a very nice lady, and very helpful. I asked her a dumb question, and she was very gracious about it. :roll:


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Very nice! Trotting off to find the pattern! I've used that yarn before...it's nice!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is wonderful and looks great on you. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater, you did a great job.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Naneast said:


> Beautiful cardigan! :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is very lovely!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty sweater. It fits you perfectly and looks great. Nice color, pattern, and knitting. As usual, your work is lovely.
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

I love it, it looks so good on you and fits perfectly!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

DENISEZ said:


> I just went on Ravelry and it's not free. How long ago to you get it?


I found you have to pay as well


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh that is very pretty!!


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! CathyAnn your sweater is absolutely perfect.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I really love your sweater!! You used my favorite yarn co. Too!


----------



## Ms Doolittle (Nov 19, 2012)

I love it. Will definitely make one... Or two... Thank you for sharing your lovely sweater!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I just went into Ravelry but the sweater is now on Knit Picks and is $1.99. Not bad.


----------



## Chan (Oct 10, 2012)

Really nice. Free no longer, though!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks great on, beautiful knitting!!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That is just lovely, I've knitted baby top down garments but not adult sizes, I'm going to try this one for sure. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I found the pattern. It is no longer free, but is not expensive to buy pattern. Thank you.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

thank you! put it in my list.


----------



## Rainny (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

very attractive


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

This one is going in my pattern collection. it is simply beautiful. Well done!


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweater..would come in handy today with the the fresh snow on the ground. It was 65 degrees the other day...


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

CathyAnn, what a lovely sweater! I love it!!!! Your knitting and skill never ceases to amaze me. You will get a lot of wear out of your sweater. How is your weather in Montana? Are you still getting snow? We had some snow several days ago. Enjoy your sweater! ;0)


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

I would have purchased this pattern of "really fits top down cardigan for all seasons but KnitPicks would not accept my info because I wouldn't include my phone number. Oh well. So it goes.


----------



## majock (Sep 12, 2013)

very nice


----------



## csknits (Jun 16, 2013)

Great job! Haven't knit any clothing for myself yet, but this might be one to try. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

How did you get it for free ?
It looks to me that is $1.99


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

That looks very nice


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely! I will have to add this to my list


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Fabulous. I bookmarked it.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous! And it fits perfectly! Good job!


----------



## tlkipel (May 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

BTW, it's not free. It costs $1.99.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

What an awesome pattern. You did an amazing job on your sweater and it looks wonderful. I'm definitely getting this pattern. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely. The clasp closure is very pretty! Great job. Thanks for sharing and your comments on difficulty,


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! It looks so lovely on you!!!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow you weren't kidding, that really does fit perfectly. Great job. Thanks for the pattern information.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice! Thank you for you notes.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

That is so beautiful!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Well it is just beautiful! You did a really great job on this!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

You've done lovely work! The sweater is beautiful...guess it will have to go on my list too. Easy is always good for me!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Lovely and, I too, will search and add to my list. Love the hem, that's what I noticed first and it's perfect. Thanks for sharing. I do so wish all would include their faces in these photos...you're as wonderful as your garments. :lol:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Whooops, not free today, $1.99 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I love your sweater and just ordered the pattern from Ravelry - only $1.99 for download.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I recently bought this pattern and yarn to make it. I hadn't started it because I was worried that it would be difficult. Now I see that I'll need to start it. Thanks.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

It's beautiful. Classic and flattering, and I really like the color you chose.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

A beautiful sweater, a pattern that will be in style forever.


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

Nice job. Looks lovely on you!


----------



## Kajacee (Apr 13, 2012)

Really nice! Your work is beautiful!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

It's not free. They ask for $1.99. Inexpensive of course.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I love your sweater and you have knitted it beautifully! I have added it to my Ravelry library.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

I love your sweater, everything about it: the great fit, the color, the excellent knitting, your choice for the hem, ribbing on the sleeves and the closure. I saw the pattern pics and your sweater is the best. Did you have to pick up stitches for the band? Yes, I see the pattern calls for that. You did it beautifully. Im seriously thinking of making this one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dweir (Apr 19, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I would have purchased this pattern of "really fits top down cardigan for all seasons but KnitPicks would not accept my info because I wouldn't include my phone number. Oh well. So it goes.


What? Really!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

very pretty. I might try this one. It looks "do-able" for me. ;-)


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful. I can see why you say you will get a lot of wear out of it. It's dressy but at the same time looks great with your jeans. Great job!


----------



## Dolores Jensen (Nov 25, 2012)

I really like your cardigan. I have been looking for a pattern for
a friend, and this is it. Love it! Dolores


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Beautiful! I will put this one on my list of things to knit.


----------



## LouiseA (Mar 18, 2014)

That is really nice! You did a great job picking the yarn, and it fits so well! I'll definitely have to try it.


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

The full name of this pattern is "Really Fits Top down Cardigan for all Seasons," a free pattern on Ravelry. 


Your version is lovely. Nice work, but sadly the pattern no longer is free. Still $1.99 won't break my bank.


----------



## guen12 (Jul 28, 2011)

When I filled out all the little boxes with the "red star-number 8 key" it kept taking me back to the page where the info was and it had "red ink" printing saying phone number incomplete. So I emptied my cart file and moved on. I may try again later to see if I can get it to go through. If not so much for buying anything else from them. I actually thought about calling Knit Picks and see if they could send it "without" any extra cost. Just a thought. I have been trying not to give my phone number out but to just a VERY few people because I do not want to start getting telemarketing calls on my cell phone. So far that has not happened on with one outfit. Credit Score. I do not know how they got my number. Just goes to show the more it is out there the more it GETS out there. I know the conversation is about the cardi pattern not my issue with knit picks. Sorry


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

What a classy, elegant cardi! Will still be in style 50 years from now. Beautiful knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Lovely cardigan, however, it is not free now. Great job.


----------



## Beesy10 (Jan 21, 2013)

That is a lovely cardigan, and a style which I really like. Wonderful work ! I tried to purchase the pattern, but it is not available to the UK   Would love to do this !


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for this post, I have been looking for an easy top down for months. Your sweater is just beautiful.


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I bought the darn thing.... couldn't resist. Well..... on the pattern, it shows the back..... really, really, cool. Glad I bought the pattern.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

veejayh said:


> Tried to buy this but they don't ship to UK! Even though this is a download!


I had the same problem, so I emailed customer services. 
They emailed me back with instructions for outside the US and Canada so I could get the download and it all went smoothly.

I tried paying by Pay Pal, but it wouldn't work, so I tried a Debit Card which worked. Good luck.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful xo


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Boy, that is really a nice sweater! I'm sure you will get a lot of use out of it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

CathyAnn,
Your sweater is awesome. That bit of lace and the clasp closing gives it a special feminine touch.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Lovely and so simply elegant! I've been looking for a top down easy pattern for my first sweater and this might be it....thanks!


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

The source of this pattern will not accept orders other than those with a US address. I contacted customer service who have given me instructions on what to do to enable an overseas purchase. If you would like this info please PM me.


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Very pretty; looks very classic.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I think your Cardigan is Lovely and Very nicely knit.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, well done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great sweater ! Looks easy enough that I may just try it ! Thank you for sharing ! I bought the pattern, now to go and download it !


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Love this pattern in grey - you did a beautiful job.


----------



## fluffyduck (Nov 30, 2013)

I just tried to buy, but will not let UK knitters buy...


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

fluffyduck said:


> I just tried to buy, but will not let UK knitters buy...


PM me and I will tell you how


----------



## Nanjean3 (Feb 11, 2012)

It looks gorgeous -- your knitting looks perfect and it fits perfect! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Meyow (May 2, 2013)

Love the pattern, but it wasn't free on my Ravelry page. :?:


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty and a perfect fit.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It's just beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

This is a great sweater done beautifully. Be proud.


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Very lovely sweater... it looks excellent in grey!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater and it fits you so well! Love the color and your knitting is superb.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Just ordered the pattern. Thanks for sharing, you did a lovely job.


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice work, fits perfectly, I might have to get that pattern.


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

Just tried to order the cardigan using pay pal, had to call them twice and still can't place an order. I wonder if another site might have it.


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

You did such a beautiful job and it looks great on you. I've made one in red but now I think I'd like to make another in grey!


----------



## jarymo (Nov 10, 2013)

just put in a phony number if you don't want to put your actual number in.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

excellent job!


----------



## hundredsofneedles (Apr 2, 2014)

It is lovely-but it is not a free download-you have to pay. It is also published in a plus size version.

Sue


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

The sweater is beautiful and I love the closure you used...where did you find that? 

I also think that Knit Picks owes you a discount for all the pattern sales this post has generated for them! :lol:


----------



## Lyndee (Nov 5, 2011)

Its beautiful. And if its easy thats even better!


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my another project Thank You yours is beautiful


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, and such perfect knitting. I could sure use several of these, thanks for the link.


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Love it! Great job! Thanks for the picture and the pattern.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

that is lovely


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> The full name of this pattern is "Really Fits Top down Cardigan for all Seasons," a free pattern on Ravelry. I knit it using Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool (worsted weight) using size 7 (US) 40" circulars. Using such long circulars for the body of the sweater enabled me to try it on. The sleeves were knit using size 7 dpn's, the sleeve ribbing and neckband on size 5's. I loved how I could try on the sweater in order to check the sleeve length too. It took about 1,067 yards.
> 
> I had never knit from the top down before, and found it so easy. I love how it fits, and will definitely get a lot of wear out of it.
> eta: I forgot to mention that the pattern suggests a couple of different finishes for the bottom hem and the sleeves. I decided to put in a regular hem: knit a row of purl stitches at the length I wanted, then knit stockinette stitch for about 1 1/2". Then turning it up, I hand stitched the hem in place as invisibly as I could.
> ...


Very smart and looks lovely on you


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

guen12 said:


> I would have purchased this pattern of "really fits top down cardigan for all seasons but KnitPicks would not accept my info because I wouldn't include my phone number. Oh well. So it goes.


I got it through Ravelry, paying through Paypal. No problem there if you have a Paypal account.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

windowwonde28941 said:


> How did you get it for free ?
> It looks to me that is $1.99


I already explained - I remembered wrong. I did pay $1.99.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

guen12 said:


> When I filled out all the little boxes with the "red star-number 8 key" it kept taking me back to the page where the info was and it had "red ink" printing saying phone number incomplete. So I emptied my cart file and moved on. I may try again later to see if I can get it to go through. If not so much for buying anything else from them. I actually thought about calling Knit Picks and see if they could send it "without" any extra cost. Just a thought. I have been trying not to give my phone number out but to just a VERY few people because I do not want to start getting telemarketing calls on my cell phone. So far that has not happened on with one outfit. Credit Score. I do not know how they got my number. Just goes to show the more it is out there the more it GETS out there. I know the conversation is about the cardi pattern not my issue with knit picks. Sorry


I have not had a problem with junk phone calls by giving out my phone number to places like Knit Picks.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

NJQuiet1 said:


> The sweater is beautiful and I love the closure you used...where did you find that?
> 
> I also think that Knit Picks owes you a discount for all the pattern sales this post has generated for them! :lol:


I bought the closure at JoAnn's. I have a problem with it though - just hooks together, and will come apart too easily. I'm going to look some more and maybe find one that will stay closed.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

egglady said:


> Just tried to order the cardigan using pay pal, had to call them twice and still can't place an order. I wonder if another site might have it.


I ordered it through Ravelry with no problem. You could call Knit Picks and order over the phone. I've done that in the past when ordering yarn.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

nitchik said:


> Beautiful sweater, and such perfect knitting. I could sure use several of these, thanks for the link.


I have several cardigans I've knit over the years, and this one is now my "go to" cardigan. I just may knit another one of these days.

I have to say that blocking it really makes a difference in the final appearance. I soaked it in Eucalan (doesn't have to be rinsed out, and it softens the yarn), and then laid it out on my blocking mats. In the amount of time it took getting it laid out exactly how I wanted it to dry, I could have blocked a fancy lace shawl!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

desireeross said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/really-fits-top-down-cardigan-for-all-seasons


thank you so much for posting the pattern link. I wish more people would do this! I love the pattern also!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> That is really nice! I'll have to add that to my list.


I'm adding it to my ever-growing list too!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

You appear to be the same size as I . Would you mind telling me the size you made & did you use worsted yarn? Thanks. Martha


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Reread your note - saw you used worsted yarn, just wondered about the size. You did a beautiful job - I like the color also - goes with everything.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

The sweater fits you perfectly ! You will get lots of compliments when you wear it!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I went to Ravelry and bought the pattern! Thank you for sharing it and I will post a photo when mine is done..


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a lovely sweater!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

What a perfect fit, you have done a great job. Very elegant sweater. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Would this be a good choice for a first sweater attempt? I have been kmitting for a couple of years.


----------



## dinahflo (Nov 28, 2011)

Knitting


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Very , very lovely. Can't believe it is your first top down. Love the closure. Makes it really special.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is a beautiful sweater and looks great on you.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

I LOVE this! Added it to my list as well!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful, I went on Ravelry and it is not free, it's for 1.99 from the knit picks site, bought it and will try to knit soon. PS: just saw that you mentioned its not free on the other posts


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Tavenner said:


> You appear to be the same size as I . Would you mind telling me the size you made & did you use worsted yarn? Thanks. Martha


I knit the size 40. The pattern calls for the knitter to knit to the desired length and width on the sleeves. Also, the pattern gives cuff options, none of which were ribbing. I opted to knit a k1p1 ribbing. The same goes for the length of the body.

Down the center back from the top edge of the neckband to the bottom is 26". The pattern gives the same options for a bottom hem. (The options are garter stitch, seed stitch, or a rolled edge from stockinette stitch.) I decided I wanted a little more substantial bottom to the body, so opted to knit a hem (purl a row at the fold line, and then knit stockinette for about 1 1/2"; then hand stitched the hem up going through the back loops so that the hem wouldn't show on the right side very much.)

The yarn is worsted weight: Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool. Three skeins was more than enough.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

dinahflo said:


> Would this be a good choice for a first sweater attempt? I have been kmitting for a couple of years.


I think it is. Should you have any questions, you can always send a PM to the designer through Ravelry. She's very nice.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Very , very lovely. Can't believe it is your first top down. Love the closure. Makes it really special.


I've been knitting for years, and have knit many sweaters - just none from the top down. This pattern is well-written which makes the whole process so much easier.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Stunning. Hard to imagine it was easy. Looks quite impressive!


----------



## Tavenner (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for all the info you provided. That helps so much. It looks so nice on you and will look different with each new color knitted. Appreciate your help.


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Very nice! You did a great job knitting , very professional looking!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Tavenner said:


> Thank you so much for all the info you provided. That helps so much. It looks so nice on you and will look different with each new color knitted. Appreciate your help.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I love it.


----------



## saskgayle (Nov 19, 2013)

I love love love love your sweater. You knit it beautifully.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have to agree with everyone else, it is a beautiful sweater and it looks great on you. Beautiful knitting!!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

I went on the Knit picks and on the buy pattern page there was a calculation of how many ball you need it says 17 balls which doesn't make sense I will be making size 44.


----------



## Gulfbreezeknitter (Apr 29, 2012)

Very pretty!


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

That's stunning ,Kathy. I've just finished a bottom up no seams jumper and was thinking of trying a top down. I'm off to find the pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks very flattering on you...


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Is there a free link to this pattern. I know the original poster said it was free but I'm only seeing a paid version. However, $2 isn't much to shell out if it's a well written pattern. I can already imagine the variations I could do with it.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Very beautiful sweater, CathyAnn. It's such a perfect fit on you. Thank you for sharing. You are making it very tempting for me to actually try a sweater for myself. (I'm on my first sweater now--a baby one. But I see this one as one to save for when I get the nerve to go bigger.) 

Thank you also for taking the time to come back to answer people's questions! That is sooooo helpful, and not everyone does that.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Is there a free link to this pattern. I know the original poster said it was free but I'm only seeing a paid version. However, $2 isn't much to shell out if it's a well written pattern. I can already imagine the variations I could do with it.


The OP, CathyAnn, came back and clarified that she had forgotten that she had paid $1.99 for the pattern.


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

That is a beautiful sweater. I have been looking for a nice warm sweater to do for my mother-in-law, she is 84 and needs a nice warm sweater. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

I love the look of this cardigan. I also like the sound of how easy it is to knit & fit.
Thanks so much for posting! It looks great on you.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

hajra said:


> I went on the Knit picks and on the buy pattern page there was a calculation of how many ball you need it says 17 balls which doesn't make sense I will be making size 44.


I only used about 1,067 yards using Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool, and I knit to gauge for size 40. But the pattern calls for 16 balls for a total of 1,200 yards. Maybe they're thinking in terms of having a "cushion" just in case.

It's really hard to tell just how much we'd use until finished, but that cushion is nice to have. At least with my leftover yarn, there is enough for a scarf or a hat, or some small project.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

aussiefletch49 said:


> That's stunning ,Kathy. I've just finished a bottom up no seams jumper and was thinking of trying a top down. I'm off to find the pattern. Thanks for posting.


When knitting from the bottom up, if the pattern calls for knitting the front(s) and back separately, I always make adjustments to the pattern so I can knit it in one piece. With this pattern, there are no side seams - no seaming anywhere.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Is there a free link to this pattern. I know the original poster said it was free but I'm only seeing a paid version. However, $2 isn't much to shell out if it's a well written pattern. I can already imagine the variations I could do with it.


Joyce, I goofed! I didn't remember paying for the pattern, and that's probably because it was so cheap.

It is a well written pattern.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I just want to thank everyone for such kind compliments. It means a lot.


----------



## bmwilliams (May 28, 2012)

Hi CathyAnn,I think your cardigan is lovely.It fits beautifully.I've always wanted to have a go at top down knitting and you've inspired me to have a go.
Brenda


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!!!!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

wow that is a beautiful sweater


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

bmwilliams said:


> Hi CathyAnn,I think your cardigan is lovely.It fits beautifully.I've always wanted to have a go at top down knitting and you've inspired me to have a go.
> Brenda


You won't be sorry. I sure like the fact that I could try it on to check for fit.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> I only used about 1,067 yards using Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool, and I knit to gauge for size 40. But the pattern calls for 16 balls for a total of 1,200 yards. Maybe they're thinking in terms of having a "cushion" just in case.
> 
> It's really hard to tell just how much we'd use until finished, but that cushion is nice to have. At least with my leftover yarn, there is enough for a scarf or a hat, or some small project.


Thank you so much for your response, I see you have inspired a lot of knitters including me, just got the pattern from Knit Picks. have to make a baby blanket for my GS due in May, will start knitting ASAP something for myself for the first time


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Love it. I haven't had good success getting sweaters to fit me correctly. I am going to have to try this one.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is lovely! Thanks for sharing~


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

hajra said:


> Thank you so much for your response, I see you have inspired a lot of knitters including me, just got the pattern from Knit Picks. have to make a baby blanket for my GS due in May, will start knitting ASAP something for myself for the first time


Good grief! You sure are due to knit something for yourself! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> Love it. I haven't had good success getting sweaters to fit me correctly. I am going to have to try this one.


In my experience with this pattern, knitting to gauge did the trick - and blocking, of course.


----------



## LauraJean2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## bcohen (May 7, 2012)

Love what you have done. I am going to add that one to my list of must dos!!! Lovely yarn and great knitting!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Just ordered the pattern. I am armed with JoAnn coupons so will be cashing them in tomorrow on yarn!


----------



## SusieQue (Jan 26, 2012)

Love the pattern, even the color! Great job :thumbup:


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

So happy to finally get the pattern, tried to order using 
Pay-Pal. Only took me two days to place an order. Thanks again for posting the pattern.


----------



## egglady (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm just getting into knitting and not sure about yarn weights. Are all worsted yarns the same. Thank you for any help you can give me.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

egglady said:


> I'm just getting into knitting and not sure about yarn weights. Are all worsted yarns the same. Thank you for any help you can give me.


Unfortunately, they aren't. What I would suggest is to knit a gauge swatch out of the yarn of your choice so you can find the size of needles that will match the gauge the pattern calls for. Then you're home free.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and fit!


----------



## Anne Marie (May 9, 2011)

Hi Cathy Ann, I am looking for the same grey color that you
made your sweater. LB Fisherman's Wool, do you remember the
# of the color, Idon't believe it was the tweed. Also the LB Fish Wool guage says to use #9 Circ Needles and sweater calls for #7. Can you help me with this problem. Many thanks.
Anne Marie


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Anne Marie said:


> Hi Cathy Ann, I am looking for the same grey color that you
> made your sweater. LB Fisherman's Wool, do you remember the
> # of the color, Idon't believe it was the tweed. Also the LB Fish Wool guage says to use #9 Circ Needles and sweater calls for #7. Can you help me with this problem. Many thanks.
> Anne Marie


The yarn is Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool in the color: Brown Heather. It took 1,067 yards and I used size 7 needles for the sleeves and body of the sweater, and used size 5 needles for the neckband and the sleeves' cuffs. Those are the sizes of needles called for by the pattern.

On the label of a skein of yarn, the gauge on that label is knit in stockinette stitch (unless otherwise noted) with the size of needle the company shows on that label. When knitting a pattern, that pattern will give a gauge knit on a certain size of needle. That's what you have to be concerned about. You need to match the gauge on that pattern in order to end up with the right size sweater.

So you need to knit a gauge swatch. On this pattern, the gauge is 20 stitches = 4 inches in stockinette stitch with the larger needles - in this case, size 7's. I knit a swatch as directed by the pattern and lucked out at knitting at the required gauge. If I hadn't, I would have had to try a different sized needle. Let's say I ended up with a gauge of 22 stitches. That means I would have had to go down a needle size, to size 6's, and knit another swatch, and hopefully, I would end up with the correct gauge for that pattern. A lot depends on how tight or loose is one's tension. I'm a fairly average knitter in my tension, so I often end up with the same tension as the pattern calls for, but not always.

Often, the gauge has another number, in this case, 20 stitches and 26 rows = a 4" x 4" square. I seldom match the number of rows. So I don't worry about it. In the case of this sweater, the directions tell you to knit the sleeves to the width and length you want, and on the body, you knit it to the length you want. In my experience in knitting sweaters, most of the time you knit the body from the bottom to the armholes for XX inches, etc. The only pattern I have come across that hasn't given me any choice in how long to make the sweater is a complicated Eriskay Gansey I knit recently in which motifs were knit all over the sweater a prescribed number of times. I'm sure there are other patterns that don't give you any leeway too.

So to boil it down from all of that "blah, blah, blah," the gauge and size of needles indicated on the pattern are what we need to focus on - and try to match the weight of yarn we want to use with that used in the pattern which makes it all easier.


----------



## Anne Marie (May 9, 2011)

Cathy Ann, Thank you so much for the explanation and for your time. The color of the sweater on my screen is GRAY, of well so much for gray. Again thank you so much and Happy Easter to you and family.
AMM


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought it was grey as well- just goes to show the difference monitors will make. Also- on a closer look, I can see the brown heather. Would be beautiful in either!



Anne Marie said:


> Cathy Ann, Thank you so much for the explanation and for your time. The color of the sweater on my screen is GRAY, of well so much for gray. Again thank you so much and Happy Easter to you and family.
> AMM


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I thought it was grey as well- just goes to show the difference monitors will make. Also- on a closer look, I can see the brown heather. Would be beautiful in either!


You took the words right out of my mouth! I've looked at that sweater several times and never saw the brown until just now!


----------



## Annette1166 (May 17, 2011)

beautiful work, lovely pattern


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

CathyAnn said:


> The yarn is Lion Brand Fishermen's Wool in the color: Brown Heather. It took 1,067 yards and I used size 7 needles for the sleeves and body of the sweater, and used size 5 needles for the neckband and the sleeves' cuffs. Those are the sizes of needles called for by the pattern.
> 
> On the label of a skein of yarn, the gauge on that label is knit in stockinette stitch (unless otherwise noted) with the size of needle the company shows on that label. When knitting a pattern, that pattern will give a gauge knit on a certain size of needle. That's what you have to be concerned about. You need to match the gauge on that pattern in order to end up with the right size sweater.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to write such a clear explanation of needle size & gauge. Although I understood it already, I know many knitters will get that "ah-HA" moment from your words. It's people like you that make KP such a terrific forum and I just wanted to let you know how much your time & expertise is appreciated.
Lynn


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow! it is very beautiful!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

NJQuiet1 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write such a clear explanation of needle size & gauge. Although I understood it already, I know many knitters will get that "ah-HA" moment from your words. It's people like you that make KP such a terrific forum and I just wanted to let you know how much your time & expertise is appreciated.
> Lynn


Thank you, Lynn. I have to say that I've learned a lot on KP myself. There are a lot of very accomplished knitters here that share all the time. I certainly have become a better knitter because of it.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

That is a great fit. Good job and looks good on you.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful job! It's now $1.99 on Ravelry. But these days...that's practically free!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful sweater


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, that is beautiful and a perfect fit.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

Has anyone in the UK been able to order this pattern, I would love to knit it.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

whataknitwit said:


> Has anyone in the UK been able to order this pattern, I would love to knit it.


I tried the normal channels and couldn't get it, so I emailed them and they sent me details of how to do it, and the purchase went through without problems. So I would email them.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful work you do love the color!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

i knit said:


> beautiful work you do love the color!


Thanks! It's my favorite cardigan.


----------

